# CHB's Funny & Strange Boxing Moments Picture & GIF Thread



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Try not to use too many in one post. Some of us have shite computers and Internet connections. :lol:

I'll start with my favourite Paez moment. Richard Steele is _disgusted_.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I particularly like the gent placing his hands on El Maromero's waist while he's gyrating.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Zab Judah's murder/suicide double uppercut:


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

When Merchants attack:


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Monte Barrett playing off a failure to launch into the ring:


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Ricky "The Hairdresser Man" Hatton showing what he can do with some saliva and a little manual styling:


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Lights Out ain't afraid of being eaten by nobody.










It doesn't shake him at all.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't know what to call this part of Patterson/London but I've always thought it was funny:


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Made by @BigBone (is that how you do the mentions? The @?), from the Vitali Klitschko/Kevin Johnson staredown:


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Who called me?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

You don't even have to say @BigBone 3 times for him to show up. :yep










Huck's body odour/Winky-like guard deflecting a Povetkin uppercut into Povetkin's face. :stonk


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Awesome. :lol:

Credit to @DrMo for the below: Skelton with the hammerfist of *DOOM*.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Randall Bailey :lol:

 GIFSoup

Great thread


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Locche 

 GIFSoup


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

More Locche

 GIFSoup


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Tyson Fury aka Ali mk2

 GIFSoup


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Tyson Fury aka Ali mk2
> 
> GIFSoup


:lol: I believe I have an almost identical RJJ GIF somewhere, Mo.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Why doesn't Sergio celebrate like this any more? :conf


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet WTF is going on in the first one? :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Wallet WTF is going on in the first one? :lol:


I don't know. :lol:

It's from the Saul Roman fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I don't know. :lol:
> 
> It's from the Saul Roman fight.


I've just watched the video a few times, I'm still none the wiser.


----------



## Laughing Bruno (Jun 13, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Awesome. :lol:
> 
> Credit to @DrMo for the below: Skelton with the hammerfist of *DOOM*.


heh heh heh


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Qawi vs Holy
 GIFSoup

Qawi vs Leon Spinks
 GIFSoup


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Broner
 GIFSoup


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

hahahhahahahahhahah!


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Locche
> 
> GIFSoup


Locche is awesome. What a legend.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

What made me uncomfortable was the way he grabbed the rope behind Mayweather...odd body language, under the circumstances.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

While it nearly tore the sanity of the entire Klitschko family apart...Manny Steward thought David Haye's shirt was _spiffing_.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Jean Pascal's imitation of Bernard Hopkins was in the league of Rich Little's imitation of Billy Crystal's imitation of Muhammad Ali's imitation of George Foreman's imitation of Muhammad Ali.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Volo's showing how he could be placed in any sport and still be the man, while promoting his fight with Haye:


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

pascal one is fucking amazing :bowdown

bernards reaction is good for a man who normally takes himself so seriously as well 'i thought it was hilarious'


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Why doesn't Sergio celebrate like this any more? :conf





Bryn said:


> @Wallet WTF is going on in the first one? :lol:


:rofl That second one is hilarious.

And Sergio doing the worm next to his knocked out opponent in the first one :rofl


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Adrien Broner doing the "Dirty SNV" on Paulie Malignaggi. It would've been pretty slick if he'd pulled it off.


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Zab Judah's murder/suicide double uppercut:


Have you edited that gif, BE? :conf


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Jean Pascal's imitation of Bernard Hopkins was in the league of Rich Little's imitation of Billy Crystal's imitation of Muhammad Ali's imitation of George Foreman's imitation of Muhammad Ali.


:lol: That face off

I've got a few old boxing gifs on my drive I can up here:



















Weird 'whiplash' right hand from Quillin that dropped Winky


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Good thread, Ears.
\


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)




----------

